#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Φέρουσα Τοιχοποιία >  > > >  >  >  Θεμελίωση πέτρινης φέρουσας τοιχοποιίας

## SMBD

---

----------


## Evan

3 μέρες
πεδ/κος μια χαρά είναι

----------


## Evan

κάνε και μια υποδοχή με λαιμό να έρθει να θηλυκώσει ο τοίχος μέσα άρα κάνε τον κορμό 80 εκ

----------


## Γιάννης Γ

Terry γιατί δεν κάνεις πέλματα?Καλό κάνει.Εκτός κι αν είσαι σε όριο....

----------


## Evan

ναι αυτό εννοώ το πάχος του κορμού 80 για να θηλυκώσει ο τοίχος

----------


## sundance

Προσέχετε κάτι στην έδραση της βάσης της τοιχοποϊίας στην στέψη της πεδιλοδοκού?

----------

